# Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual mit zwei Lüftern und Nanofluid-Kühlflüssigkeit



## PCGH-Redaktion (20. April 2014)

*Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual mit zwei Lüftern und Nanofluid-Kühlflüssigkeit*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual mit zwei Lüftern und Nanofluid-Kühlflüssigkeit*

					Der südkoreanische Kühlspezialist Zalman bringt eine Neuauflage der Ende 2012 eingeführten Reserator-3-Max-Wasserkühlung. Diese setzt allerdings gleich auf zwei 120-Millimeter-Lüfter. Darüber hinaus kommt erstmals die neue Nanofluid-Kühlflüssigkeit zum Einsatz, welche die Kühlleistung abermals steigern soll.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual mit zwei Lüftern und Nanofluid-Kühlflüssigkeit*


----------



## poiu (20. April 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual mit zwei Lüftern und Nanofluid-Kühlflüssigkeit*

Der erste AIO die halbwegs innovativ ist  mal sehen ob die auch was taugt

Das schlimme an Zalman sind aber die Lüfter und da die mal wieder nicht austauschbar sind ist


----------



## locojens (20. April 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual mit zwei Lüftern und Nanofluid-Kühlflüssigkeit*

Erinnert von der Form her leicht an den Kühler der "Superduper Grafikkarte" Volari V5 und 8 (Duo). Na mal sehen was ausführlichere Tests ergeben. Denn mit den Zalmann-Kühlern war ja immer alles soweit OK, nur die Lüfter (wie schon oben geschrieben) ... !


----------



## Rizoma (20. April 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual mit zwei Lüftern und Nanofluid-Kühlflüssigkeit*



poiu schrieb:


> Der erste AIO die halbwegs innovativ ist  mal sehen ob die auch was taugt
> 
> Das schlimme an Zalman sind aber die Lüfter und da die mal wieder nicht austauschbar sind ist



Doch sind sie bei der Max Dual Test ist in der Aktuellen Print


----------



## xActionx (21. April 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max Dual mit zwei Lüftern und Nanofluid-Kühlflüssigkeit*

Das Teil schaut ja mal heftigst nach Plastik aus


----------

